# Halogen Infrared headlights



## flownosaj (May 29, 2004)

Does anybody have any info on the new Halogen Infrared (HIR) headlights? Apparently, the the bulb has a an IR reflective coating that increases the temp of the fillament, producing more light without increasing the power draw. Sounds good, but I wonder how long the filament would last?

-Jason


----------



## dano (May 31, 2004)

Never heard of these. I did some searching, and they seem to be popular in photography, dope growing, and slowly making their way into off-road, 

They're pretty expensive, about 100 bucks a pair for my car (9006 type lamps)...

EDIT:" Found some more info...They were invented by GE lighting, and are only used in the Dodge Viper (in terms of auto apps.)

Here's some specs:
Here's the comparison:

Low beam stock: 9006, 12.8V, 55W, 1000 lumens
Low beam new: HIR2, 12.8V, 55W, 1875 lumens

High beam stock: 9005, 12.8V, 65W, 1700 lumens
High beam new: HIR1, 12.8V, 65W, 2530 lumens

Pretty interesting technology.

Here's a PDF file from G.E.: HIR .PDF FIle 

--dan


----------



## mattheww50 (May 31, 2004)

You won't find much about them in Headlights, but GE has been using the tecnology in PAR lights for some time. Visit www.gelighting.com and check out the HIR. From GE lightings Web site:

What's so special about HIR™ lamps?




HIR stands for Halogen-IR. An IR (infrared) coating is placed on the filament tube of some of our halogen lamps. This multiple layer coating not only absorbs UV but also re-directs IR (heat) back onto the filament. By re-directing the IR back to the filament, the lamp produces more light for the same amount of energy and the amount of heat generated by the lamp is reduced when compared to standard Halogen products. Therefore HIR saves money by:

Lowering UV emissions 
Reducing energy costs 
Lessening A/C loads 
Improving preservation of perishable displays


----------

